# coca cola addict



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

yes, I admit it, im an addict, been drinking the stuff since a teenager, I know its bad for me but what is nt ?? I don't drink alcohol , iv e never smoked I have stayed the same weight for 30 years.
My question is , what do other people drink on a daily basis ?? I have a coffee in the morning and that's pretty much it coke from then on, although im trying at work to drink fizzy water with a drop of Ribena in it to wean me off !!, hate plain water don't like tea what can I drink .... anyone ???? 
ps. prepared to go cold turkey if it comes to it


----------



## Sethcook (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi mix it with vodka and increase the ratio until its purely the vodka 

Jobs a good un.

Just noticed you don't drink I'll have the vodka then.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

try carbonated water with half a fresh lemon squeezed into it

That's addictive but good for you :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why do you want to stop, are your teeth falling out.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Be careful ! We have a family member who is having kidney problems even now after what has been identified as his over-consumption of coke.

Have you tried the range of fruit/ herb teas ? Lemon and Ginger, Blackcurrant, mint and liquorice, Moroccan are all good but you have to try them yourself. Some you love, some you loathe !

G

Edit to add:

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/22/health/nutrition/22real.html?_r=0


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks guys, no cabby my teeth arnt falling out, yet.... just re-assessing things and trying to change somethings, would be easier to change habits when your lifestyle changes, so thought id try and kick the coke habit before touring, adds too much weight to the van lol !!!!!now a pack of herbal tea... weight, zero !!!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

l was like you Peaky but was ill one day and decided to try Dr Pepper.
Went from 2+ltr coke a day to 1ltr Dr P
Then 500ml bottle now only on an occasional basis. And dont like coke but will drink that if out with friends.

Instead of buying 2or 1 litre bottles buy 500ml ones. 
I do not take the caps off just clean the lid then punch a small hole in (buy a tiny pen knife) and drink through that. lt means a small amt at a time and takes ages to finish. 
Do not knock the bottle over it squirts everywhere )

l have drunk my soft drinks like that since l was knee high to a bug sized grasshopper

I now use fizzy water with a bit of juice in but check all squash and ribena NEVER get any with sweetner in or low sugar drinks google and see how dangerous they are.
Or you can as stated use lemon

For tea/coffee buy fructose it is a fruit sugar (find in green packet or small box) it has a GI of 16 normal sugar is around 65 hence the sugar rush. Swaping to fructose will also help with the coke removal as cut down sugar crave.

*Caro*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peaky said:


> so thought id try and kick the coke habit before touring, adds too much weight to the van lol !!!!!now a pack of herbal tea... weight, zero !!!


Seriously though, it would be a good move. The phosphates in coke speed up the removal of calcium from your bones and osteoporosis is not a good thing to have. It will limit your motorhoming. They also increase the risk of kidney stones; one of the most severely painful things you can suffer from. Think of that striking when you're miles from anywhere in your van.

Fruit teas are also good in summer. Let them go cold and then chill them.

Edit: Dr Pepper also contains phosphorus. It's not just the high sugar content you want to beware of in our experience.

G


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

im off to the local supermarket to buy some herbal tea and fizzy water plus lemons, keep the suggestions going I will try anything I will let you know if I get any withdrawl symptoms !!! perhaps I ought to buy centrum 50 plus vitamins whilst im there !!!!!!! 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Robinsons Apple juice (no added sugar). A lovely refreshing cold drink straight from the fridge. It's like drinking white wine without the alcohol.

Alternatively, Newcastle Brown Ale.


----------

